# Central Ohio Canoe/Yak club idea



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Sorry to post so much here guys but I am a huge fan of the small boat fishing & wondered if any of you guys from around Columbus get together for much fishing or have any kind of clubs ?
I saw some guys posted a small tournament on the LMR/GMR and thought that would be killer idea for this area because we have the water for more anglers.
Anyone wanna' talk this idea up ?
Thanks - Outlaw


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I'm from the SW, but I thought there'd be more action than this on the topic!

CW


----------



## JrOhio78 (Oct 27, 2006)

I Read This Post & If You Need Any Help With Organizing Something Let Me Know.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

several of us from this website and a couple others formed a club a few years ago. we are mainly based in the dover-new philly area but we do travel and float and fish northeast ohio and nothwest pa. if interested check us out. we have a website www.fishohiocanoeclub.net


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

sauguy said:


> several of us from this website and a couple others formed a club a few years ago. we are mainly based in the dover-new philly area but we do travel and float and fish northeast ohio and nothwest pa. if interested check us out. we have a website www.fishohiocanoeclub.net


I am from Central Ohio, and I know from first hand experience that sauguy and his crew are first class people who know paddling and fishing. I had a great time with him and his wife and others from the site this summer on the Allegheny. Perhaps some people could expand this existing org. into statewide chapters, starting with Central Ohio.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

thanks for the kind words, great idea you have, we would like to have more members in different areas. anyone interested in the idea, feel free to contact us.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

I've been wanting to float the waters of southern and central Ohio more but the north and west waters have been a little more enticing. We float Kokosing and waters in the Coshocton area sometimes and there is some good smallie action there. We also do the Hocking and we have hit some waters around Chillicothe. I think that if we had a central Ohio crowd, we'd have some fun fishing down there too. Where is the best creek to have a chance at a 6+ smallie ? Let's do it.


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

I think its a great idea. I would love to explore the rivers Ohio has to offer. I actually grew up around the LMR and wanted to fish in the LMR tourneys but now being located in Columbus haven't been able to do so. Not so concerned about competing but more about catching quality fish with good people. 
Let me know if anything comes about, I have a canoe in the garage back home just waiting to get in the water.

MP


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

peterson.478 said:


> I think its a great idea. I would love to explore the rivers Ohio has to offer. I actually grew up around the LMR and wanted to fish in the LMR tourneys but now being located in Columbus haven't been able to do so. Not so concerned about competing but more about catching quality fish with good people.
> Let me know if anything comes about, I have a canoe in the garage back home just waiting to get in the water.
> 
> MP


feel free to join the existing club. we have a few members in the columbus area already. www.fishohiocanoeclub.net


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Just South of Cleveland and would love to get together and flaot up in NE ohio


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

fishing pole said:


> Just South of Cleveland and would love to get together and flaot up in NE ohio


check out our website, some members are floating the little beaver creek tomorrow.


----------

